# Microsoft Office 2010 doesn?t open up!!



## kathypet456 (May 17, 2012)

*Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I am here to see whether i can fix my pc issue fixed. I am using a windows 7 operating system and i got microsoft office 2010 pre installed in my computer in a seperate drive for which i never had access to from the day i bought this computer. It had only the starter packs of word, excel and powerpoint. It was working fine till last month. Last three weeks, MS office programs doesn't opens up regularly. Sometimes, its hangs and gives msg 'click to run'. When i click nothing happens and i need to open task manager to close the applications. It become worse last two days. It doesn't open at all. what could be the issue?


----------



## beeblebrox (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

Kathy, What is this seperate drive? Is it external or internal? Is there anything else stored on it? And if so can you access that?


----------



## Nico11 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

Try run a repair on Office, Control Panel > Programs & Features > "Microsoft office 2010 ???" > Repair.

You wont need the CD & shouldn't need product code.


----------



## kathypet456 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

Hello beeblebrox, its an internal drive (i mean a soft drive not a hard drive).. i came default along with my toshiba laptop with ms office starters 2010.. I never able to access that drive from the day 1, i get a msg 'access denied' and am the administrator of this computer and no sub users in it.... any thoughts??

hi Nico11, 'repair' option is not listing in control panel when i highlight ms office. I have the option only to 'uninstall'... any other suggestions?


----------



## Nico11 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

right click it in program and features and select "Change" should do the same job.


----------



## kathypet456 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

thanks once again Nico11, your suggestion seem to work this time... i will confirm it to you soon...


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

Are you sure the specified drive isn't Toshiba's Recovery Partition drive?

Have you tried accessing it through the Windows safe mode? 



> hi Nico11, 'repair' option is not listing in control panel when i highlight ms office. I have the option only to 'uninstall'... any other suggestions?


Open up one of the MS Office programs and run the Office Diagnostics. Should be listed under one of the menu items, generally the Help menu.


----------



## kathypet456 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft Office 2010 doesn’t open up!!*

thanx ReviverSoft for your suggestion.. i solved my issue...


----------

